# Bungee Jumping



## FastTrax (Oct 8, 2020)

Will Smith bungees out of a helicopter:



www.bungee.com

www.bungeeamerica.com

www.thetravel.com/20-absolute-best-bungee-jumping-destinations-in-the-world/

www.bbc.com/news/newsbeat-45649129

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bungee_jumping


----------



## gennie (Oct 8, 2020)

My friend and I were offered free jumps at the highest one in Queenstown, New Zealand because of our age - 60.  Turned it down after watching a few.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 8, 2020)

Jumping from the bay bridge in Auckland NZ i


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2020)

I've wanted to do it but sometimes they whip around on the bounce and I can see myself snapping in two like a stale breadstick.

I'd like to do the thing they used to have at the Stratosphere in Vegas.  You're upright in a harness and attached to a cable, you fall almost freefall but you're gradually slowed down toward the end. That's about as thrilling as I could stand at this stage in life...


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2020)

I wouldn't do that even for a million dollars but admire those with the guts!  Guts...but not so smart...


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 8, 2020)

I would definitely bungee jump..OH YESS!!!!!  I was telling my hubby that is on my bucket list.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Hilarious! One of the best, thanks Ken!


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 9, 2020)

Why would anyone want to throw themselves off anything....even with a flimsy cord attached
Whatever happened to risk assessment? Recipe for disaster and an accident waiting to happen


----------

